# Model 3 Production - Tesla Sues Ontario



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - today:

Tesla Model 3 production has a clear path to 8,000 units per week, says analyst after Fremont factory visit

Tesla sues Ontario government claiming they were targeted by the shutdown of EV incentives


----------

